# Best car for first time/learner driver



## pammiedd (23 Nov 2005)

Hi

I plan to learn to drive in the new year and am wondering what's the best small car to learn in.

pammiedd


----------



## my2leftfeet (23 Nov 2005)

My first car was a Nissan Micra. It was about 8 years old when I bought it. A great little run around and never gave one moment of trouble.


----------



## RS2K (23 Nov 2005)

Micra, Ka, Yaris.

All fine.


----------



## extopia (23 Nov 2005)

Clio. Nice.


----------



## eoghanlk (23 Nov 2005)

Hi, what you want to buy is a car for less than 1000 euro.You can happily knock it off curbs or walls without being too worried about the cost.After you pass your test you'll probably want to but a 'better' car anyway so you shouldn't spend more than this amount.A good value reliable car lke a punto springs to mind.When you want to sell it on you could recover most if not all the money you bought it for.


----------



## DipsyChick (24 Nov 2005)

Have to say the Clio is a great car, need a bigger car at the minute but would definitely buy another Clio if this wasn't the case !


----------



## Frank (24 Nov 2005)

Have to agree on the Clio
Small cheap to run, much better specced than a lot of similar size.
Tend to be very cheap to buy as well should be plenty out there so don't rush into buying first one.

Get someone with a notion of cars to help you look around. 

I would say look for power steering at least.


----------



## bacchus (24 Nov 2005)

Did Renault not come last on the BBC Top Gear survey ? Humm.... it would rather go for a japaneese. 
So i will agree with selection given by  RS2K

I found a Hummer quite good for learning how to drive.. You can go up the kerb and through walls without even noticing it..


----------



## Carpenter (24 Nov 2005)

and here's another tip for Learners, trim off the white "bits" around the red "L"s on your L plates to improve your visibility...........


----------



## Merrion (24 Nov 2005)

Carpenter said:
			
		

> and here's another tip for Learners, trim off the white "bits" around the red "L"s on your L plates to improve your visibility...........


I dont think you can do that. Well at least for the test itself the L plate needs to be on a white background.
"‘L’ plates front and rear (a rectangular plate or sign bearing the letter ‘L’ not less than fifteen centimetres high in red on a white ground and a border of at least 2 centimetres"


----------



## Carpenter (24 Nov 2005)

loughquinn said:
			
		

> I dont think you can do that. Well at least for the test itself the L plate needs to be on a white background.
> "‘L’ plates front and rear (a rectangular plate or sign bearing the letter ‘L’ not less than fifteen centimetres high in red on a white ground and a border of at least 2 centimetres"


 
I think if you refer to Bachus's previous post you'll see that mine was entirely in jest!   I think this thread should now be moved to "The Craic", made me laugh anyway


----------



## Merrion (24 Nov 2005)

Very embarassing - I have now read Bachus's post in full - see what you mean


----------



## jem (24 Nov 2005)

Small tank would be good.


----------



## MargeSimpson (24 Nov 2005)

My first car was a Ford KA. Though I wouldn't recommend it as a learner driver car. It has a 1300cc engine and a very light weight body. Good fun though if you're heavy on the pedal.


----------



## pammiedd (25 Nov 2005)

Hi

Thanks for all the advice, I'm hoping santa will leave a nice little runaround under the tree for me this year!

Pammiedd


----------



## miser (28 Nov 2005)

pammiedd said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I plan to learn to drive in the new year and am wondering what's the best small car to learn in.
> 
> pammiedd


 
If you're an absolute beginner, how about buying driving lessons instead of a car? Maybe people will think I'm crazy but I think it makes reasonable financial sense.

Let's say that any sort of roadworthy small car is going to cost about e1,000. I recall from last week's Irish Times that driving lessons are c.35 euro an hour, so that buys you 28 lessons, (more if you can negotiation a rate with the school)

With that much practice, you should pass the test no problem first time. Your insurance will be lower once you have your full licence- depending on your age you might even recoup the 1,000 you spent on lessons!

Pros:
+ You get to learn from an experienced instructor
+ Less chance of picking up bad driving habits
+ You get to learn in a new/nearly new car
+ No running costs- insurance, tax, petrol, servicing, AA etc.

Cons:
- (admittedly a big one!) You don't have a car available 24/7 and the associated freedom that it affords.

Only a suggestion- feel free to disagree


----------



## blueshoes (2 Dec 2005)

hi i learnt to drive during the summer i bought a ford ka which was quite nippy 1.3, i had 7driving lessons 30e each 3 of which were in my own car at the end.  i have now changed the car as it was to small i bought a peugeot 307 and i taut it would take me ages to get used of it the size difference, was fine after a while. im going to apply for my full licience soon. i would say defintely buy the car at least then u can practice in between lessons. and another tip dont ask someone to teach you, get an instructor theyve much more patience and i think you will learn quicker. hth


----------



## RS2K (2 Dec 2005)

I learned to drive in a late 1979 "slab" Granada, a tractor (off road), and a Renualt 4 van (sometimes on the road and other times not).


----------



## daithi (3 Dec 2005)

I know someone who learned to drive in her Daddy's BMW...daithi


----------



## LIVERLIPS (7 Dec 2005)

All my friends had a good laugh when my boyfriend was giving me a few lessons around industrial estate at the weekends in his toyota celica. I learned the basics before i started my lessons rather than wasting the first few lessons only getting used to the gears etc. 

When i did my first lesson with the instructor i got in and drove from my house which she said as people would be nervous thinking neighbours would be looking. He used to tell me to stop at the lamp post so i could imagine they where lights.

If someone could show you the basics in an industrial estate at least you would feel a bit more confident going out on the road.


----------



## nelly (7 Dec 2005)

LIVERLIPS said:
			
		

> If someone could show you the basics in an industrial estate at least you would feel a bit more confident going out on the road.



If it is a private industrial estate you may well be asked to leave - we have a large car park here in work and security get rid of learners in teh car park out of hours. 

Make sure you have a licence and insurance before learning in a public car park early in the morning. Gardai caught (and got convicted) a girl who was learning in a car park (with a fully licenced person who owned the car)when it was closed to the public in Lenister - like go catch a criminal.  

I learned in a one litre micra - loved my little buzz bomb, then bought a starlet - no love but it was nippy 1.3 and now have a carolla 1.3 and it is bigger so had to get used to the size. 
Da hubbie and i always argue about the "do you get the car first or after you get the lessons" - i say first - when you pay insurance you it sure motivates you to concentrate!!.
 I learned driving at 7am on a sunday morning - my mother got me to drive her to mass miles away and i soon learned how to get the hang of it!!


----------



## LIVERLIPS (8 Dec 2005)

Hi nelly on the first time we went to the industrial estate my boyfriend spoke to the security man and asked was it ok. We used to go to it on a sunday afternoon or evening and their would be a few cars learning aswell. I suppose it depends on the industrial estate and security.


----------

